

“Sometimes your investors know best. Sometimes they don’t” - zacharycohn
http://blog.liffft.com/2013/10/16/calling-bullshit-on-paul-graham/

======
byoung2
Sensationalist title. I think of "calling bullshit" as pointing out
dishonesty, not just saying that you disagree. For example, if a friend said
he won $50,000 in Vegas, I might say "I call bullshit...show me a receipt!"

In this case, PG made a suggestion about the name and logo. If you tell him
you're going to stick with the name Reddit and the alien logo, it's not
"calling bullshit" it's respectfully disagreeing.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Taking it even further... who knows if PG was even wrong with his suggestions.
It is possible that 360scope (minus the alien) would have been just as
successful as Reddit (with the alien). I don't know at which stage this
suggestion was made though. At some point it becomes dangerous to make an
arbitrary name change.

------
jey
Kind of weird that this even needs to be said. Do most people really have that
strong of a fetish for authority? Experts/advisors have lots of experience in
general, but you have more experience with your specific situation. Someone
who thinks about your situation for 5 minutes/day is not going to have as
nuanced of an understanding as you do, even if they are able to bring a lot of
experience and knowledge to bear on the problem for those 5 minutes.

------
coherentpony
None of this is specific to Paul Graham. This is general advice to anyone
receiving advice from someone with less expertise in a certain area.

TL;DR When someone gives you advice about something they know less about than
you, take it with a pinch of salt.

